# Von Der Haus Gill



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm still looking at breeders and wondering if anyone knows anything about these lines.... Al Gill has this breeding coming up


Any information would be great.......i am looking for an active family companions, fairly protective like an ideal shepherd, can hike, camp, jog, do sports, but still settle in the house...... thank you 


Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds

Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:

You may have gotten more responses if you put Von Der Haus Gill in the Subject line. Many of us sort in the Quick Links/Todays Posts and only see the Subject Lines.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good suggestion. Changed the subject for you.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> :bump:
> 
> You may have gotten more responses if you put Von Der Haus Gill in the Subject line. Many of us sort in the Quick Links/Todays Posts and only see the Subject Lines.


sorry guys, I suck with this technology lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

No problem, hopefully someone will chime in ...


----------

